# Avatar for Tux???



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I saw this awesome avatar once, maybe it was on here. I forget who had it. It was a picture of the fish with the fishes' name next to it, really pretty! Does anyone here make fish avatars for the forum?? I'd love one! My fish is Tux.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I might like to give it a shot. I need a project. Just post the picture you want and I can do it. Do you want him drawn?


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> I might like to give it a shot. I need a project. Just post the picture you want and I can do it. Do you want him drawn?




If you feel so inclined! Yes, the pic is my avatar here:


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I can't draw worth anything but I'll see what I can do! 
How about this? I can always give drawing him a shot.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you!!! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

You're welcome! I'm so glad you like it!!


----------

